# Now that's a monster..



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.jacksonville.com/apnews/stories/042007/D8OKFVVG0.shtml


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hate to see the big ones go...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

rattler said:


> hate to see the big ones go...


My thoughts exactly. Nice fish, but a shame it had to die.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

The South tower had a resident mako for a while that appeared every summer roughly july - sept then vanished for the season. You knew she was home for the summer when your fish stopped fighting and you reeled up a mauled AJ head. Seen many times, every bit of 10+ feet. had a rather large scar on its back. Dunno what it weighed, but I would feel safe saying well over 600. Once she came out to play, the jack fishing ended like clockwork.  

sad to see, but thats why law allows em to be kept. Im sure some of you others heard word or saw this mako over time. this was late 90s. I asked a few capts as well who said she went 800+. ive got pictures around here somewhere imma try & findopcorn: .


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

rattler said:


> hate to see the big ones go...


With todays technology...why keep it..could of took pictures...measured and let it go...i think their should be a even bigger "record" for releasing these monsters....


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I do hate that about the world records leading to many bills, tunas, and sharks being kept. It's a real shame since all of these are species with extreme fishing pressure. Many states and the IFGA do have release citation records, but they aren't as easy or popular. You get in the paper for bringing a big fish up to the dock to pose, not catching it, measureing, picture and release far off from shore. Only hope I have is she isn't pregnant with 40+ pups like that hammerhead from last summer. That's a big hit to lose a breeder and her pups.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The older*

i got the less i wanted to kill anything. And Once i got down here in fla, i gave up hunting all together. Now i am not saying that it is wrong as hunting isnt the same as fishing...And just killiing these larger sharks for show and records. (Thats just a waste) and even knowing what we know now, on how they reproduce and how long it takes....You would think we as a whole(fishing ) we would just take pictures and be happy with that. I would rather see a animal like that in the wild, then thrown up on a dock somewhere...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

yeah im all about catch and release. it just kinda sucks to think that a) the already slim population is being trimmed even more and b) the joy of catching a monster like that can never be had by anyone else


----------



## PoppinPilz11 (Nov 15, 2006)

bcssux said:


> yeah im all about catch and release. it just kinda sucks to think that a) the already slim population is being trimmed even more and b) the joy of catching a monster like that can never be had by anyone else


there is still more monsters out there, im all about catch and release, but a record is MAYBE once in a life time  ... if any...:fishing:


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

PoppinPilz11 said:


> there is still more monsters out there, im all about catch and release, but a record is MAYBE once in a life time  ... if any...:fishing:


Definitely once in the fish's lifetime since he/she has to die for the "MAYBE" part...

Ed

(Howdy Jetty...we made it home.  )


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

There is a great article in this months "Saltwater Sportsman" about a redfish that was caught, tagged and released on Ocracoke.. and then caught again 13 & 1/2 years later....With the amount of people fishing today it is more important than ever to practice proper management of our resources !! I fer one would like to take my grand children (when the time comes) to the same haunts I'm fishing today and still be able to produce... I wonder where that shark would have been in 14 years...and who would have been on the other end of the line...maybe one of our children...who knows


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.underwatertimes.com/news.php?article_id=03856294107

There's a picture of the shark on that article.


----------

